# TAS Basics Accounts Software for Small Businesses - now FREE



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.tassoftware.co.uk/site/tas_accounts_software/basics

any use to you guys?

just having a play with it now


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

any good?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

It says it requires Excel XP or higher to use integrated reporting.
I have Excel 2003 on my laptop and don't want to install 2007 on this machine as the licences are intended to be used on some other machines.
Do you think it will work with the Open Office equivalent spreadsheet?

Steve O.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

SteveOC said:


> It says it requires Excel XP or higher to use integrated reporting.
> I have Excel 2003 on my laptop and don't want to install 2007 on this machine as the licences are intended to be used on some other machines.
> Do you think it will work with the Open Office equivalent spreadsheet?
> 
> Steve O.


Ifbitbsays office xp then that is a min requirement of 2002 so yours will work


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I have be using it for about a year now. A bit quirky but fine. I am a book-keeper by trade and use Sage mostly for customers. As this is free I gave it a go.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

rinns said:


> Ifbitbsays office xp then that is a min requirement of 2002 so yours will work


Thanks, I never saw OfficeXP and thought it came in between 2003 and 2007. All the machines at work went from 2000 to 2003 IIRC.

Steve O.


----------

